# 2013 bf 750i cvt light



## mark_king (Jul 29, 2014)

My 2013 bf 750i cvt light started flashing over the weekend. I believe it to be caused by leaving the key on and radio playing for a while. Can anyone instruct me know how to reset and get the bike out of limp mode 

It is not like the older ones with the black and gray plug under the seat. I did pull the belt cover and the switch was still in the on position any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## H20Fowler (Jun 18, 2014)

Happens to me all the time, I just hooked a 12v plug directly to the battery it will solve the problem. If I can remember right its just like the older brutes but theres a empty plug not attached to anything just use that to plug into the only other wire harness that fits it then turn the key on for a few seconds, then turn key off then unplug belt wire thats located right above the clutch cover then turn on for few seconds then off. Plug everything back up right and it should be good to go.


----------



## mark_king (Jul 29, 2014)

Mine doesn't have the gray and black wires like the 2012 and down. If yours is 13 or newer a picture would be nice

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------

Where are the plugs. At on the newer ones?


----------



## mark_king (Jul 29, 2014)

Mine doesn't have the gray and black wires like the 2012 and down. If yours is 13 or newer a picture would be nice


----------



## H20Fowler (Jun 18, 2014)

Mines a 2014 so should be the same, but theres a grey plug with a red jumper wire that's not attached to anything, once you separate the black wires im pointing at plug the grey one in. I also attached a pic of the belt sensor you need to unplug.


----------



## mark_king (Jul 29, 2014)

what's the color of the wires that it jumps. Apparently I'm missing the gray jumper. And thanks so much. You were very helpful


----------

